#  > Petroleum Industry Zone >  > General Engineering >  >  >  Chemical Process Equipment Design

## tdl522

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]


*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

Table of Contents
Preface xi

Acknowledgments xiii

About the Authors xv

Chapter 1: Process Fluid Mechanics 1

1.0 Introduction 1

1.1 Basic Relationships in Fluid Mechanics 1

1.2 Fluid Flow Equipment 7

1.3 Frictional Pipe Flow 13

1.4 Other Flow Situations 28

1.5 Performance of Fluid Flow Equipment 41

Chapter 2: Process Heat Transfer 77

2.0 Introduction 77

2.1 Basic Heat-Exchanger Relationships 77

2.2 Heat-Exchange Equipment Design and Characteristics 84

2.3 LMTD Correction Factor for Multiple Shell and Tube Passes 95

2.4 Overall Heat Transfer CoefficientsResistances in Series 104

2.5 Estimation of Individual Heat Transfer Coefficients and Fouling Resistances 106

2.6 Extended Surfaces 135

2.7 Algorithm and Worked Examples for the Design of Heat Exchangers 144

2.8 Performance Problems 154

Chapter 3: Separation Equipment 185

3.0 Introduction 185

3.1 Basic Relationships in Separations 186

3.2 Illustrative Diagrams 193

3.3 Equipment 221

3.4 Extraction Equipment 251

3.5 Gas Permeation Membrane Separations 253

Chapter 4: Reactors 275

4.0 Introduction 275

4.1 Basic Relationships 276

4.2 Equipment Design for Nonisothermal Conditions 294

4.3 Performance Problems 317

Chapter 5: Other Equipment 331

5.0 Introduction 331

5.1 Pressure Vessels 332

5.2 Knockout Drums or Simple Phase Separators 340

5.3 Steam Ejectors 365

Index 383

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]See More: Chemical Process Equipment Design

----------

